# Best site for searching airfares



## Tacoma (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering what are the best sites for searching multiple airlines?

Joan


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2011)

I usually use www.kayak.com You can compare several, side by side. +1 for checking www.southwest.com when traveling between SW cities (not available on the other search engines). I also have an ongoing search on www.airfarewatchdog.com for a couple of places I go- or will go for a big enough bargain. Put in your home airport and it alerts you for special fares leaving from there.

Jim Ricks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

+1 for Kayak. It is a great site. You have to disable your pop=up blocker to get the most of it.

elaine


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 21, 2011)

I also like Kayak, but will check out... 
Fare calendars from ITA ... http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch
Easy comparisons at Fare Compare ... http://www.farecompare.com/
Discounter... Fly.com ... http://www.fly.com/
Deal finder... Airfare Watchdog ... http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/?sou...taparam=EAWDGoogleUS_K14069339_A1336256240_NS


----------



## 6scoops (Sep 21, 2011)

*I use cheapoair*

Cheapoair.com, is great for most airlines,  and then I check southwest!

I just booked a round trip from Chicago to Boston for $346.20, direct flight for 3 passengers, over Columbus Day Weekend!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2011)

delete double post


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 22, 2011)

I used to use Sidestep, which was a great airfare search site, but they were taken over by Kayak, and Kayak is so inferior to Sidestep that it almost turns my stomach to use it.

For intra-European airfares, I also check www.skyscanner.com , but I am looking for another site for US and TATL.  Kayak clearly is not it. I found SkyScanner also inferior to Sidestep when it came to TATL flights.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't usually use 'em but strangely enuff, a few years back, I found www.expedia.com to be helpful when booking some intra-Euro flights.

It found a code-share from Aegean that was actually a Lufthansa flight that Aegean itself had not listed, for less than the Lufthansa fare. Then, when AirOne (b4 the merger) cancelled a flight, Expedia helped me to find a suitable substitute.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I use the airline website itself or Travelocity or Yapta (I think that's how you spell it). It alerts you whenever the airfare goes up or down because some airlines will allow a refund if it goes down - depending. It will tell you that, too.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 23, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Cheapoair.com, is great for most airlines,  and then I check southwest!
> 
> I just booked a round trip from Chicago to Boston for $346.20, direct flight for 3 passengers, over Columbus Day Weekend!



I just did a test run with cheapoair.com and they came out significantly lower than either kayak or priceline!


----------



## siesta (Sep 23, 2011)

bjones9942 said:


> I just did a test run with cheapoair.com and they came out significantly lower than either kayak or priceline!


 it looks the same to me. keep in mind cheapoair doesn't show the taxes added, kayak does. At the end, its the same priced fare.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 23, 2011)

siesta said:


> Keep in mind [that] cheapoair doesn't show the taxes added, kayak does. At the end, its the same priced fare.



Websites that quote travel prices w/o taxes are misleading and annoying.
Their theory is that, by the time you see the true cost, you'll pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 23, 2011)

siesta said:


> it looks the same to me. keep in mind cheapoair doesn't show the taxes added, kayak does. At the end, its the same priced fare.



You're correct!  The prices quoted on cheapoair.com say they include fees, but not taxes.  If you click on the underlined 'taxes' link, they give you the total incl fees + taxes.  While now they aren't 'significantly' cheaper, they are still about $30 less than the other sites quoted.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 24, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Websites that quote travel prices w/o taxes are misleading and annoying.
> Their theory is that, by the time you see the true cost, you'll pull the trigger anyway.



The very worst part of that is the airlines that put a YQ line on the tax line, which is code for ''fuel surcharge'' and try to pretend that is part of the taxes instead of part of the fare, a practice I find downright dishonest.  The fare then looks deceptively low because they put a hefty YQ into the mix.  This is not so much a problem with domestic US airlines, but it is a huge problem with European legacy airlines.  It used to be a problem with European LCC's and their so-called penny fares, but I think now all the LCC's quote the fuel in their fare, which is much more honest than the legacy airlines.   There is another two letter airline code where airlines can price the fuel seperately but put in on the fare line not the tax line, and that is the honest way to do things.

Even worse on the YQ, many European legacies count this as a ''tax'' that their frequent flyers have to pay on award seats.  It is, of course not a tax, but legitimately part of the fare that goes directly in the airline's pocket.  IMHO airlines that do this are perpetrating a fraud on their frequent flyers.  In the last last, at least two European airlines, SAS and LOT have stopped this dishonest practice, but most of the major ones still do it.


----------



## simoncarl (Sep 25, 2011)

You can check www.expedia.com ... It is where the best sites for multiple airlines. Highly recommended


----------

